# Blighted ovum(empty sac) or too soon?



## asibling4gi04

_*LADIES I AM MOURNING LIKE SOMEONE DIED. THIS IS MY STORY..I HAVE HAD A 28 DAY CYCLE FOR ALL MY ADULT LIFE. ALWAYS OVULATED LIKE CLOCK WORK ON DAY 12-13,. IN APRIL, MY LAST PERIOD WAS THE 13TH SO OV WOULD HAVE TYPICALLY OCCURED AROUND THE 24-27TH BUT IT DID NOT..IN FACT MY FIRST FERTILE DAY SHOWED ON THE 27TH AND KEPT GOING UP UNTIL THE 1ST . SO I PROB OVULATED MAY 2ND OR 3RD. ON MAY 10 AF WOULD HAVE BEEN DUE ACCORDING TO LAST PERIOD BUT IT NEVER CAME. ON MAY 12TH TOOK TWO HPTS AND BOTH POSITIVE. BEEN TESTNG EVER SINCE AND ALL STAY POS AND GET DARKER!

I WENT IN FOR MY FIRST SCAN WHICH I THOUGHT WAS AROUND 7 WEEKS ACCORDING TO MY APRIL 13TH PERIOD BUT THERE WAS AN EMPTY SAC, NO BABY. THEY SAID THEY SEE THIS A LOT AND NOT TO WORRY..TO JUST COME BACK ON THE 15TH FOR ANOTHER SCAN. THEY SAID IF IT WAS A BLIGHTED OVUM THE SAC WOULD BE LARGER AND THAT PERHAPS I AM JUST UNDER 5 WEEKS!?!? COULD THIS BE POSSIBLE BASED ON LATE OVULATION?? THEY REFUSED TO DO HCG LEVELS UNLESS THERE IS NO BABY ON NEXT SCAN! IN THE MEANTME, I AM A MESS! CANNOT STOP CRYING OR STRESSING. ALSO, IN MY PAST PREGNANCIES I AM ALWAYS VERRRRYYYY SICKKK WITH MS..NOT THIS TIME..NOT EVEN NAUSEUS..I AM SOOOO SAD,,PLEASE HELP ME THROUGH THIS..OH AND I AM 40 SO PERHAPS THIS IS NATURES WAY OF TELLING ME THERE WAS A CHROMOSONE ISSUE WITH MY BEAN?!?!? HELP...DESPERATE..THANKS!*_ :cry::shrug::cry:


----------



## bbforme

You were told that they "see this all the time" - so take that as a positive! 

I am surprised they didn't do blood work though. If I were you, I would call my PCP and ask for a blood test - just for my own peace of mind. Or, call your OB/GYN and say you're really stressed out and would prefer a blood test. They shouldn't deny you. It's your right to have whatever test your want! 

Keep the faith, hon! If doc says this is common, keep your chin up that on the 15th, you'll see baby bean! Good luck to you!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you bb waiting for a call back now..I am soooooo stressed,,,I think I am havng a BO based on my lack of symptoms and my age... :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I couldve sworn to the doctors that I was 8 weeks and when I went in for a scan the baby only measures 5wk4 days and there was a sac with yolk but no fetal pole, I was devastated especially after our loss in feb. I went back a few days later and there it was beating away. I did gve hcgs though because previous loss and i don't get why your doc won't. Sounds cruel. But I am sure all will be fine. I am 14 weeks tomorrow. Doctors believe I ovulated late which very well may Be the case with you. Best of luck, fingers crossed! Keep me updated!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you Jaydens mommy..These stories mean a lot! CONGRATS too! :hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Your more than welcome! If you want to talk don't hesitate!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you! I am just crying off and on like as if someone close has passed on..I cannot stop it ..I cannot focus on every day things either..Its as if this entire situation is consuming me..This is not good because I have a very sweet, little autistic 7 year old daughter to take care of. Yet I cannot even bring myself to be cheerful around her!! :cry::cry: How am I going to get through this??:shrug:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Oh hun I more than understand. Pregnancy is scary stuff! When I lost one at 8 weeks after seeing a heartbeat I was floored with devastation! All the Drs said was oh it happens and blew me off. No matter how far along you are it is still a life, your life. This preg I've been on bed rest and I have a two year old.. It's hard because he is such a cuddler! But drink lotsss of water and rest as much as possible. We will get through this!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Jaydens mummy..Glad I FOUND YOU! :cry::cry::cry: Sorry for your loss too..I know first hand how sorrowful it is....


----------



## JaydensMommy1

:( no fun at all. You've lost too? If u mind me asking how many times?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I'm glad webfound each other! :)


----------



## truly_blessed

With bo the sac continues to grow, mine had grown to 12 weeks but no baby. That was 18 months ago. It's not necessarily anything to do with age either. A lot of much younger ladies suffer them so don't get hung up on that too much. Good Luck hun


----------



## asibling4gi04

way in the past I lost 1. it was years ago..I dont know whats worse, seeing nothing there, or seeing something and than it stops progressing!??! :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you truly and congrats! I hope all stays well for you! :hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

They always stay with us too.. Well I am sure all will be well. It better or I think you an I will go mad. Lol. I sent a request, did you receive it?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Got it and will approve it! AGAIN, SO GLAD I FOUND YOU!:hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Me too :) your wonderful, please keep in touch


----------



## asibling4gi04

I will,.thank you for holding my hand so to speak , through this ordeal! :hugs:


----------



## lubuto

asibling4gi04 said:


> _*LADIES I AM MOURNING LIKE SOMEONE DIED. THIS IS MY STORY..I HAVE HAD A 28 DAY CYCLE FOR ALL MY ADULT LIFE. ALWAYS OVULATED LIKE CLOCK WORK ON DAY 12-13,. IN APRIL, MY LAST PERIOD WAS THE 13TH SO OV WOULD HAVE TYPICALLY OCCURED AROUND THE 24-27TH BUT IT DID NOT..IN FACT MY FIRST FERTILE DAY SHOWED ON THE 27TH AND KEPT GOING UP UNTIL THE 1ST . SO I PROB OVULATED MAY 2ND OR 3RD. ON MAY 10 AF WOULD HAVE BEEN DUE ACCORDING TO LAST PERIOD BUT IT NEVER CAME. ON MAY 12TH TOOK TWO HPTS AND BOTH POSITIVE. BEEN TESTNG EVER SINCE AND ALL STAY POS AND GET DARKER!
> 
> I WENT IN FOR MY FIRST SCAN WHICH I THOUGHT WAS AROUND 7 WEEKS ACCORDING TO MY APRIL 13TH PERIOD BUT THERE WAS AN EMPTY SAC, NO BABY. THEY SAID THEY SEE THIS A LOT AND NOT TO WORRY..TO JUST COME BACK ON THE 15TH FOR ANOTHER SCAN. THEY SAID IF IT WAS A BLIGHTED OVUM THE SAC WOULD BE LARGER AND THAT PERHAPS I AM JUST UNDER 5 WEEKS!?!? COULD THIS BE POSSIBLE BASED ON LATE OVULATION?? THEY REFUSED TO DO HCG LEVELS UNLESS THERE IS NO BABY ON NEXT SCAN! IN THE MEANTME, I AM A MESS! CANNOT STOP CRYING OR STRESSING. ALSO, IN MY PAST PREGNANCIES I AM ALWAYS VERRRRYYYY SICKKK WITH MS..NOT THIS TIME..NOT EVEN NAUSEUS..I AM SOOOO SAD,,PLEASE HELP ME THROUGH THIS..OH AND I AM 40 SO PERHAPS THIS IS NATURES WAY OF TELLING ME THERE WAS A CHROMOSONE ISSUE WITH MY BEAN?!?!? HELP...DESPERATE..THANKS!*_ :cry::shrug::cry:

Fingers crossed for you dear.


----------



## Sammy2009

GL hun :hugs:


----------



## anna_marie

Same thing happend to my friend not too long ago. She fell down the stairs and is about 9 weeks? And went to the er and did an ultrsound and they also couldn't find it. And then she went to a later apt. and everything was fine. I'm really hoping the same thing happens with you! goodluck !! :flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you so much anna marie! :cry: IDK which way to think!!?!:shrug: I am not having any ms or nausea..this makes me think HCG is not getting stronger... :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

SOOOO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS (((((ANNA MARIE))))))))):cry::cry: OMG..IM SOBBING! :hugs:


----------



## Blossom9

Hi, Sorry to hear about your worry. I had a blighted ovum 2 years ago, and they said to me that they can't say for sure that it is this until you are closer to 9 or 10 weeks as sometimes babies just hide in the sack before then and you can't see them. 
I had all my bloods taking when I had mine, and that is what showed that i had the bo.
Truly hope that this isn't the case for you, and that your lil bean is just hiding.
Fingers crossed for you. On a positive note, we was blessed with our beautiful daughter the year later.
xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh blosson congrats on your baby and thanks for sharing! For some strange reason they will not do bloods on me just yet??!!!!:shrug::hugs: sorry for your loss..


----------



## mummy2anangel

i had a blighted ovum in october suspected at 6weeks and confirmed at 8 weeks the sac was really big, and an irregular shape. you may just be earlier than you thought its amazing how out of tune we can be with our bodys sometimes i was certain i was only 11weeks when i went for my scan this time butgot put forward to 12 even though theres no possible way i was 12. all babies and pregnancies grow at different rates good luck xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you mummy..I found a new doctor who will see me the 8th and will do bloods. I am sooo nervous but thanks again everyone! Mummy the tech my sac did not look like a blighted ovum but really? Is there a certain look to them? Also I am not nauseaus or sick at all and that is WAYYY unlike me in any pregnancy..I am so confused and scared..thanks!:cry::hugs::shrug:


----------



## Deputyswife

Aww I'm sorry Asib!! I've been think about you!! I'm sure everythong is ok it's just to soon to see anything. As for the ms every pregnancy is different just remember that. :hug:


----------



## Blossom9

Glad to hear you found a nice new doctor. When I had my BO I had terrible morning sickness and sore boobs. I was told that your body still thinks your pregnant, quite often people don't even know they have a BO until their 1st scan at 12 weeks. I wouldn't let the lack of morning sickness worry you xxxxx


----------



## Blossom9

I meant to say as well, my tech suspected BO from my first scan, thats why I had bloods done straight away. I would take your tech saying that she didn't expect it to be a BO as a good thing xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks deputyswife n blossom. I hope you are both right! blossom sorry for your loss..deputys, how is the clomid going??


----------



## Deputyswife

Well if I'm not pg this month we're done :( I'm ok with it, I think it sucks but its ok. 2 years is just getting to stressfull.


----------



## asibling4gi04

hi all. went to the hospital tonight and they didnt scan me but theyaaid my hcg level is 25862 and based onmy ovulation date im not even5 weeks yet
.lets see if hcg climbs after wednesdays test..fxd


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Omg that's a great level! Congrats love!


----------



## asibling4gi04

deputys, aww maybe this mth is your miracle!! :) jaydens mommy is it a good level?? when may I text?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Text whenever you want!!! And that number is phenomenal!


----------



## gmh

goodluck, hcg looking good!!! make sure u update with results! xx


----------



## Rockell8788

I know how you feel hub I went for a 7 week scan as I was having cramps an all they found was a sack I had to wait 2 weeks as they said I may have ovulated late and was only 5 weeks. I was so distraught but 2 weeks later we saw his little heart beating and is now a very vocal 3month old. Please don't loose faith as I to had no symptoms until I was 9 weeks. I will keep everything crossed for you that it stops hiding


----------



## helloeveryone

Deputyswife said:


> Well if I'm not pg this month we're done :( I'm ok with it, I think it sucks but its ok. 2 years is just getting to stressfull.

Don't give up totally sometimes you just need a few months break and it happens...one of my friends felt like you do she took a break for 3 month and the next month she got preganant.. she also had been trying for 2 years..
Good luck what ever you decide..xx


----------



## helloeveryone

asibling4gi04 said:


> _*LADIES I AM MOURNING LIKE SOMEONE DIED. THIS IS MY STORY..I HAVE HAD A 28 DAY CYCLE FOR ALL MY ADULT LIFE. ALWAYS OVULATED LIKE CLOCK WORK ON DAY 12-13,. IN APRIL, MY LAST PERIOD WAS THE 13TH SO OV WOULD HAVE TYPICALLY OCCURED AROUND THE 24-27TH BUT IT DID NOT..IN FACT MY FIRST FERTILE DAY SHOWED ON THE 27TH AND KEPT GOING UP UNTIL THE 1ST . SO I PROB OVULATED MAY 2ND OR 3RD. ON MAY 10 AF WOULD HAVE BEEN DUE ACCORDING TO LAST PERIOD BUT IT NEVER CAME. ON MAY 12TH TOOK TWO HPTS AND BOTH POSITIVE. BEEN TESTNG EVER SINCE AND ALL STAY POS AND GET DARKER!
> 
> I WENT IN FOR MY FIRST SCAN WHICH I THOUGHT WAS AROUND 7 WEEKS ACCORDING TO MY APRIL 13TH PERIOD BUT THERE WAS AN EMPTY SAC, NO BABY. THEY SAID THEY SEE THIS A LOT AND NOT TO WORRY..TO JUST COME BACK ON THE 15TH FOR ANOTHER SCAN. THEY SAID IF IT WAS A BLIGHTED OVUM THE SAC WOULD BE LARGER AND THAT PERHAPS I AM JUST UNDER 5 WEEKS!?!? COULD THIS BE POSSIBLE BASED ON LATE OVULATION?? THEY REFUSED TO DO HCG LEVELS UNLESS THERE IS NO BABY ON NEXT SCAN! IN THE MEANTME, I AM A MESS! CANNOT STOP CRYING OR STRESSING. ALSO, IN MY PAST PREGNANCIES I AM ALWAYS VERRRRYYYY SICKKK WITH MS..NOT THIS TIME..NOT EVEN NAUSEUS..I AM SOOOO SAD,,PLEASE HELP ME THROUGH THIS..OH AND I AM 40 SO PERHAPS THIS IS NATURES WAY OF TELLING ME THERE WAS A CHROMOSONE ISSUE WITH MY BEAN?!?!? HELP...DESPERATE..THANKS!*_ :cry::shrug::cry:

Hu honey hope things work out for you..when are they scaning you again??


----------



## Deputyswife

Thanks! I guess I'm at the point were if it happens it if not that's ok to. I'm done with the Clomid! It makes feel like poo! It's hard knowing that my son wants a sibling so bad but I'm not done feeling like crap and being short with him trying to get him one :( 

Asib those numbers are great fx'd! But that little one is in there he's just to small to see :hug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies I cannot believe all of the support and encouragement you all give me! Thanks so much..I had a scan scheduled for June 15th but I switched care providers and have my first appointment this Wednesday ..hopefully they will scan me or at the least, give me a comparison HCG level to the 25862 I just got Sunday....This is the hardest and longest wait..even longer than the 2ww. I am Jodi by the way! Nice to meet you all!

Deputy's, can you move it to NTNP if this cycle does not work or will you use contraceptives to simply prevent?? I am confused.. :shrug::hugs: Hope it is your month babes!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Your hcg are high, I am sure at the ultrasound you will see your baby:)


----------



## asibling4gi04

i HOPE SO JAYDENS MOMMY..Text me..sending you a pm with number..what is your real name? I am Jodi


----------



## asibling4gi04

frustrating news..have to keep my scan date of June 15th..the new place wants too much money down for a new patient..than expects me to get reimbursed through insurance..ugh..I hate THE MED BILLING SYSTEM HERE!


----------



## Deputyswife

Well thats crap!!! I went to the Dr today and he told me to take a 2 mnth break and then restart the Clomid if I want to. Thankfully he said all the side affects of the Clomid all dang month are not in my head. Even though I only take them 5 days a month it affects me all month. He also told me he would send to to a Reproductive Specialtist if I wanted but he did think I needed it right now. I don't want to do that and I love my Dr. he is amazing. So we'll see how the next 2 mnths go. I'm already feeling more stress free. 

Jodi I know its stressfull but atleast when you do go to the Dr you'll without a doubt be far enough along see that beautiful heart beat!! :hug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

deputys I was on clomid years ago..mademe hungry and moody..achey too.i went to a re..they can do more and monitor you closer..take the time to rest up sweetie! I hope you are right abt my baby deputys..im sooo scared!


----------



## lubuto

asibling4gi04 said:


> deputys I was on clomid years ago..mademe hungry and moody..achey too.i went toban re..they can do more and monitor you closrer..take the time to rest up sweetie! I hope you are right abt my baby deputys..im sooo scared!

Hey hun keeping fingers crossed for your 15 June scan. You will sure be fine and find your little angel in that sac. Hugs


----------



## misk

Hey it says on your sig that your 5 weeks 2 days, if it makes you feel any better I had scan 5 weeks 3 days and they just seen a sac, go back on friday for another scan 7+2


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Lubuto! I posted on your thread and I am thinking about you lovey! I truly am! 

MISK, IDK really..this is my story,...

My last AF began on April 13th. I USUALLY ALWAYS ovulate day 13 after AF. For some reason I did not ovulate on time and ended up getting my highest OPK on May 1st (so I did what we do): ) and I think I ovulated on May 2nd or 3rd. So my my last AF I should be well beyond 6 weeks (7) but by my ovulation, the doc and tech said I am actually only a wee bit past 4 weeks?? So my ticker is off and so am I!!! :cry::shrug: Thanks for caring..Can you make sense of this for me???


----------



## lubuto

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks Lubuto! I posted on your thread and I am thinking about you lovey! I truly am!
> 
> MISK, IDK really..this is my story,...
> 
> My last AF began on April 13th. I USUALLY ALWAYS ovulate day 13 after AF. For some reason I did not ovulate on time and ended up getting my highest OPK on May 1st (so I did what we do): ) and I think I ovulated on May 2nd or 3rd. So my my last AF I should be well beyond 6 weeks (7) but by my ovulation, the doc and tech said I am actually only a wee bit past 4 weeks?? So my ticker is off and so am I!!! :cry::shrug: Thanks for caring..Can you make sense of this for me???

Hun.... Thanks. Saw brownish blood/spot in the morning. Now bleeding bright red blood. No pain. will go see doc soon, this afternoon. Just did two preg tests and they show positive after showing negative the other day. confusion


----------



## asibling4gi04

very confused lubuto so I can only imagine how you feel! Go be seen and demand some answers sweetie..Its your right to know whats going on inside your own body! I am thinking of you strongly..hugs..love, Jodi (asib):hugs:


----------



## lubuto

asibling4gi04 said:


> very confused lubuto so I can only imagine how you feel! Go be seen and demand some answers sweetie..Its your right to know whats going on inside your own body! I am thinking of you strongly..hugs..love, Jodi (asib):hugs:

Hey Hun How u doing? am carrying on. Seen doc. Not very good news but keeping strong


----------



## asibling4gi04

lubuto, I read your news on your thread..I am sooo verry sorry...words cannot express how I feel for you! We will save me for another day but thanks for asking...Focus on you and on getting better.. :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Just found your thread, came here rather than chatting on the other thread. Hun, your scan was still so early! I have read of so many people going through the same as you and it being fine. Even a slow implantation could throw you a few days and leave you with a bean too small to be seen at that point. 

So it's the 15th? I'll keep an eye out for your update-are you at the EPU for a scan?

PS don't worry about not feeling pregnant! I was rotten sick the first few weeks-turns out it was a kidney infection! As soon as the antibiotics kicked in, I stopped being sick for a couple of weeks. I didn't get proper MS then till six and a half weeks, so you might just be a little slow in getting MS. 

Fingers crossed for the 15th, I hope it all pans out well x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Couldthisbeit, thank you so much for your encouraging words..People like you on this BNB is what is keeping me sane and glued together otherwise, I would crumble to my knees.. I dont know what to think..I know my hcg was 25862 Sunday but no other hcg to compare it to yet so idk..I dont feel preg sore bbs is about it! :cry::shrug::hugs: Thanks and so thrilled to see your beautiful avatar!!!


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

How far along should you be today hunny?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Couldthis be, maybe you can help me firgure that part out..here it goes..I always have a 28 day cycle and ovulate like clockwork on the 13th day..In April, my last period started on April 13th..lasted the norm 4 days..But this cycle was diff from all others! I did not peak until May 1st and Ovulation took place around May 2nd. VERY late for me to ov on the 20th day! So, according to the emergency room doc when I went there (just to fake it to get an HCG reading), my hcg was 25862 (but havent had a blood test since) and according to him and the scan tech, due to my not ovulating until May 2nd, at the time of my scan on June 1st, I was only 4 weeks?!?!?! But if you go by my last AF I should have been almost 7 weeks?? IM SO CONFUSED!:cry:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

By your ovulation dates you would have conceived around 4+2 weeks before your first scan. Making you, at that time, 6+2 weeks pregnant rather than 7. Did you have a trans vag or a trans abdominal scan? Trans ab has a bad failure rate at that point, with it being out by several days to a week or so normally. 

Even with a trans vag scan, at 6+2 it's fairly common to not see anything. Add the fact that you may have been up to 36 hours after a pos OPK if that's how you know when you ovulated, you might have only been 6. So really, I think you have a good chance of it being too early. It's always wise to err on the side of caution, and not get your hopes up just in case. But in your case sweetie, I am optimistic for you!


----------



## asibling4gi04

I had both same day..they both showed sac and no baby! The fact that you say I would have been 6 makes me think Im out of this game..I always saw a fetal pole by 5wks 5 days... :cry: IDK couldthisbe..I just dont know!:shrug:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Take a look at the Wiki page here; 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetal_pole

According to that it is quite normal to not see a fetal pole till 9 weeks. Was there a yolk sack visible at all?


----------



## asibling4gi04

The gestsational sac (black looking sac) was there and tiny..Nothing else..is that the yolk sac??? UGH... :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks for the link..it does make me feel the slightest bit better, but why no pg symptoms?/ Maybe levels dropped/ I have nothing to compare them too so IDK..:shrug:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

The yolk sack is normally inside. Did they say how big the sack was?

Don't panic yet sweetie. I know it's hard when you've had different results previously, and have seen things earlier. But there are a large number of women who don't see things till later. It doesn't always mean a positive outcome but you are not out yet. Stress isn't good for you right now, you need to try and keep your mind off all of this till you know for sure. 

Last thing I wanted to add hunny is that with a blighted ovum most women still 'feel' pregnant, because the body doesn't know that there is no baby. The hormones still build up and so you would get all of the normal symptoms. So the fact that you don't feel symptoms isn't an indicator that there is a problem-don't take that as a bad sign x


----------



## asibling4gi04

The tech didnt give me a measurement..said no visible fetal pole..Idk,so confused..I love the fact that I have you ladies here though..I am lost..I want to sleep these next 6 days away couldthisbe..I really do!:cry:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

I know what you mean hun. I had some bleeding early on with this LO, and then pain in the right side that pointed to an ectopic. It's all so very scary! And the worst is that it is all out of our hands, there's nothing we can control. 

Keep tweaking photos in the preg tests forum, it'll keep your mind off it ;)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Its my fav thing to do at work while I pass time waiting for my scan..I know how exciting it is to see the first hint of any line so I get excited when I can point it out to someone! :hugs::hugs: so glad you and your lo are doing fine!:thumbup:


----------



## jmbbf

hey hun, sorry to hop in here but didn't want to R&R. to me it does sound from your Ov dates that you could have been out by a few days and implantation can take a few more days after Ov day, so baby could have possibly been a late impanter??
you really are not out of the game yet and please dont take no symptoms as a bad thing. i never had any symptoms with my previous pregnancy neither this current pregnancy now. every person, every baby, every pregnancy is different and your HCG levels sound reassuring!
i know this has probably been said to you a 1000 times over but just wanted to try and send you a little bit of reassurance.
hope the next few days fly by for you and you get to see your bubba on the scan. 
will be thinking of you :hugs:
x jo x


----------



## asibling4gi04

jmb,

Thank you so much..I am sitting here sobbing in tears at your signature ticker and photo..OMG..You are one strong woman! Congrats on the new pg and I hope this is a happy and healthy ending. I am so sad for you..How do you go on? I feel so selfish ranting on and on about my situation when you and others have endured such losses. I am truly sorry and embarrassed. 

I thank you for reassuring me..I will be updating my threads as I know any news.. :hugs:


----------



## jmbbf

hun you have no reason at all to feel embarassed! a baby is a baby no matter how small and it is your baby you are potentially grieving over not meeting!! tbh we have to go on dont we. we are faced with these situations to make us stronger and better people i believe and to realise how precious life really is, i dont believe to the full extent that they happen for a reason for our babies because they we're sick or because they have been taken to a better place. dont know if that makes any sense?
please dont give up hope just yet, i know how hard it is to think positive but you have to, once you know you have or you haven't got a baby in there then start grieving ( i know that sounds harsh but its not meant to sound how it came across) if it came across as insensitive. but you have to stay strong. your health is your babies health. 
always here hun xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:jmb, I do not take your words as harsh at all..Just honesty..which I do appreciate! Thank you! Yes, everything does happen for their reasons and sometime we never quite know what those reasons are!! I am so glad to have found BNB and its wonderful ladies or I would be lost..I am trying to be stress free but very hard..I have a lot to deal with aside from this potential grief..I have been grieving since June 1 when I had myfirst scan.....


----------



## jmbbf

BNB has been my life line, i think without this place well....... i dont know where i would be or what i would do, i dont know anyone in RL who has been throught the same situation as me and i know ours is different but there is always someone here, going through or gone through the same as us and will always be someone to talk to or get advice from, it's just "nice" to be able to talk without being looked down upon or judged. or just to have a "friend" here. 
i really will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope to see a great outcome for you very soon x :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks jbm..I truly hope I do have some form of good news...I truly do...YES, WE AL HAVE EACHOTHER!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Good morning! I just saw your update and your levels. How far along should you be by now (if you were say, 6+2 ish at your last scan)? 

How was your weekend, were you able to distract yourself?


----------



## asibling4gi04

couldthisbe, 

My one and only scan was May 25th (I go back in 2 days)..Not sure..last period was 4-13 but I did not ovulate until May 2nd (late in that cycle).
:cry::hugs:
My update: went to hospital Saturday! They wouldnt scan through the emergency room but they checked my cervix and it is closed. The did a HCG test and it went up to 35000 (it was 25800 last week Sunday)..So idk? Is this normal? My cervix is closed so thats good.. My scan is in 2 days.. : ( My OH left me..packed and moved..I am better off either way though it hurts!


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

If you look at the chart here your HCG falls within normal levels. https://www.fertilinet.com/hcg_ levels_in_ pregnancy.htm

I know it's not doubled but it doesn't when it gets higher, the rise slows down. Are you having more problems hun? Cramps or something that sent you to the A&E?


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you couldthisbe.,.so you think I have hope?:shrug:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

I think that you have hope until you know otherwise. I wouldn't give up on this baby-take care of yourself and look after it-you're going through a lot right now. Two more days and you'll have an answer either way!


----------



## asibling4gi04

its been tortureous! I am a mess..cannot stop sobbing my damn eyes out couldthisbe..when will this end?? :cry::hugs::shrug:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Wednesday you'll have an answer to one problem. Beyond that.... people say it takes at least half as long as you were with the person get over them. In my experience it's not far wrong. It'll hurt for a long time, but just remember how badly she treated you, and look forward to finding someone who will treat you right. Once Wednesday has been and gone, focus on the baby, and all the fun stuff that you have to look forward to. It'll give you something to take your mind off other stuff.


----------



## asibling4gi04

If there is a baby, I will be focused on it as well as my little girl (who is my main focus right now) If there is a baby, MY HEART will be a lot less broken! Know what I mean?:shrug::hugs:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Absolutely. And you and your DD get to do it all together. Does she know? My DD has been learning how to put nappies on-she's determined she's going to be mummy number 2!


----------



## lillysmumma

I am going through the same thing right now
My pregnancy levels are still rising 
I have to wait 3 more weeks for my next scan

I know exactly how you feel xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

couldthisbe, my dd does not talk..she is autistic..I do not think she would know what I mean but I do talk to her about it...she looks at me with no expression about it.:shrug:

Lillysmum, BIG HUGS! so they did not see your bean? How far along are you? Best wishes..this is sooo hard!:cry::shrug::hugs:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Ah, I'm so sorry. I wasn't sure how severe your daughter's autism is, as so many conditions fall on the spectrum. I've worked as a care assistant at a school for children who were severely handicapped in many ways, some of whom were autistic, so I've an idea what you're dealing with now. 

I didn't realise that you were in NY though! I'm shocked that they wouldn't scan you sooner-that sounded like the NHS. I had my DD in the USA, in DC, and I seemed to be offered a scan at every turn. I hope that your OB office is at least being understanding towards you.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Couldthisbe, I know..its very frustrating about the lack of wanting to scan me..just 2 more days..sigh..As for my daughter..she is non verbal but so smart and knows how to communicate her needs in other ways..I adore her with all I have! :hugs:


----------



## lillysmumma

No they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac the gestational sac measured 8weeks which I thought I was 8 weeks the yolk sac measured 6 weeks but my HCG levels are still doubling I have to wait 2 more weeks for a U/S so it's going to be a long wait 

Xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

lillys mumma best wishes let me know..hugs


----------



## dt1234565

Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow, i hope its a happy ending and they just scanned you early xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you so much for thinking of me at this difficult time DT..I know you know the pain. :cry::hugs: Your words mean everything..


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Good luck tomorrow sweetie. What time is your scan?


----------



## mammag

I'll be (not so) patiently stalking you for your scan results tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies and thanks sooo much! My scan is at 10:30 eastern standard time! !soo scared!


----------



## Deputyswife

I love that you gave the time zone!! ;) FX'd another thread to stalk in the morning!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw you deputys..this has been the longest two weeks!! good luck wuth testing!


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Ok so 3:30 my time. I'll check in after the school run. BTW, happy birthday to Gianna!


----------



## jmbbf

good luck with your scan sweets, hoping everything is well and you can report back with some good news. been thinking of you. x


----------



## mammag

It's 11:30, I'm stalking.....and stalking :)


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Ahhhhhh, stalking gets stressful doesn't it?! Hope to hear from you soon hunny, hope all is well.


----------



## mammag

12:30..... :hugs: Love you Jodi, sending lots of good vibes your way :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Blighted ovum


----------



## mammag

asibling4gi04 said:


> Blighted ovum

Shit, I'm so so very sorry :hugs: My goodness, I'm sorry. I'm here if you need me :cry: I'm so sorry.


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Oh god hunny I am so very sorry to hear this. I don't know what else to say, other than I'm around a lot of you ever need to talk. Take care sweetie x


----------



## Deputyswife

Aww sweetie I'm so sorry!! I'm here too if you need to talk! Giant hugs your way!!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

So so sorry to hear this...just so sorry. Read whole post and then this sad news today...hope you will come back and get some support here. Also read all your posts ttc...:cry::hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

So sorry x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Ladies..I just wanna curl up and be gone..I cannot stand the agony ..my heart is burning into pieces. Take care all!:cry:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I'm sorry.. I wish I could say/do something :hugs: when your ready to talk- let me know


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok thanks..I will sweetie.. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm so very sorry Jodi, I wish there were something we could do to make the pain go away. I'm so so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Snowball

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT LADIES. WELL..THE BEGINNING OF THE END IN MONDAY MORNING:cry::hugs::cry:


----------



## helloeveryone

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: honey hope things go well monday...xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

its over..had my d&c Monday.. I think my baby making days have ended..No baby, No OH, me 40 = no sibling 4 gi! Love to all..My best ladies..


----------



## Snowball

:hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

sorry hun.. havent talked to you in awhile.. I hope and wish the best for you.
Dont lose hope.. sometimes miracles happen, right?
Hopefully the worst is over..
:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you so much!:cry:


----------

